# Seeking a bareboat in FLORIDA



## dooley1 (Feb 15, 2001)

I''m seeking to bareboat charter a 30-40'' monohull in Florida in November 2001. I''d rather put some $$ in the pocket of a private boat owner, than a charter company. Anyone having a boat to charter please contact me at [email protected]
Capt. Jack


----------



## fburkle (Nov 15, 2001)

This may be a bit late, but there is a guy in southwest Gulf Florida who has a small company with several boats, with a 41'' Beneteau being his flagship. Check out his website. He will actually customize to anyone''s needs, so you can try to work out something with him. His website is www.sailwindquest.com

Charlotte Harbor and the Gulf Coast in that region provides some fantastic protected sailing.

Frank Burkle
www.angelinacat.com


----------

